# Beethoven's Treasure Tail - Own it on Digital HD Oct 14, Blu-ray & DVD Pack Oct 28



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

THE BELOVED CANINE IS BACK EM-BARKING

ON AN ALL-NEW HOWL-ARIOUS ADVENTURE PERFECT

FOR THE ENTIRE FAMILY



Beethoven’s Treasure Tail



AVAILABLE ON DIGITAL HD ON OCTOBER 14, 2014 AND ON DVD AND BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK WITH DVD, DIGITAL HD & ULTRAVIOLET™ ON OCTOBER 28, 2014, FROM UNIVERSAL STUDIOS HOME ENTERTAINMENT



SYNOPSIS: Get ready to howl with laughter in this all-new family comedy starring America’s favorite St. Bernard, the one and only Beethoven! After a doggone disaster of a movie shoot, the big-hearted pooch and his trainer, Eddie (Jonathan Silverman, Beethoven’s Big Break), are heading home when they get stranded in a small coastal village. When Beethoven befriends a local boy (Bretton Manley, Ted), he helps him find a pirate map to lost treasure and together they em-bark on an adventure that brings the whole town together. Co-starring Morgan Fairchild (Flamingo Road), Kristy Swanson (Buffy the Vampire Slayer), and Jeffrey Combs (Re-Animator), it’s a heartwarming “tail” about finding fun wherever your nose leads you.



Produced by Universal 1440 Entertainment, the production arm of Universal Studios Home Entertainment, Beethoven’s Treasure Taildebuts on Digital HD on October 14, 2014, and on DVD and Blu-ray™ Combo Pack with DVD, Digital HD & Ultraviolet™ on October 28, 2014.



The Blu-ray™ Combo Pack includes a Blu-ray™, DVD and DIGITAL HD with Ultraviolet™.

· Blu-ray™ unleashes the power of your HDTV and is the best way to watch movies at home, featuring 6X the picture resolution of DVD and theater-quality surround sound.

· DVD offers the flexibility and convenience of playing movies in more places, both at home and away.

· DIGITAL HD with Ultraviolet™ lets fans watch movies anywhere on their favorite devices. Users can instantly stream or download.


FILMMAKERS

Cast: Jonathan Silverman, Kristy Swanson, Bretton Manley, Jeffrey Combs, Alec Mapa with Colin Mochrie and Morgan

Fairchild

Written and Directed By: Ron Oliver

Produced By: Albert T. Dickerson III

Director of Photography: C. Kim Miles CSC

Production Designer: Bill Fleming

Edited By: Heath Ryan


TECHNICAL INFORMATION – BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK:

Street Date: October 28, 2014

Copyright: 2014 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved.

Selection Number: 63129928

Running time: 1 hour 38 minutes

Layers: BD-50

Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1 Widescreen

Languages/Subtitles: English, Spanish, French

Sound: DTS-Digital Surround 5.1 (Spanish, French)/DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1 (English)


TECHNICAL INFORMATION – DVD:

Street Date: October 28, 2014

Copyright: 2014 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved.

Selection Number: 63129927

Running time: 1 hour 38 minutes

Layers: Dual Layer

Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1 Anamorphic Widescreen

Languages/Subtitles: English, Spanish, French

Sound: Dolby Digital 5.1 (English, Spanish, French)


----------

